# Cant Eliminate Smell, about to give up, Please Help



## Antipofish (18 Dec 2011)

I have had my tank running bare for a week now and have done two major water changes.  I have 2.5cm of aquabasis+ on the bottom covered with what I considered to be 5cm of well rinsed cat litter on top (i rinsed it in a sieve till there was no smell and it ran clear, then put it in buckets and rinsed again till it _*almost*_ ran clear).  

The current filter and media is brand new and was rinsed lightly before use. The filter has bio rings then foam then 2xfoam then carbon pad followed by finer foam and filter floss. 

I used dechlorinator and Waterlife bacterstart (though i dont know why as there was nothing to feed the bacteria !!).

I have this damned smell that is really bugging me.  Its in my bedroom and whenever I come in i can smell it.  If I stick my head in the tank its worse (obviously!).  I thought the carbon would eliminate smells ? ? 

I am told by someone who's opinion I trust that the aquabasi+ does not have a smell.  Also that the cat litter _*should not*_ have a smell.  So what the hell is it ?  Could it be the waterlife bacterlife ? I seem to recall the guy at the LFS I bought it from saying it had a bit of a pong.  Surely it cant be that bad though ?

I really need to fix this or I am going to have to give up on the idea because I cannot have a tank smelling in my bedroom and there is nowhere else to put it.  I wouldnt want the tank smelling anywhere though, so the location is irrelevant.

PLEASE someone help me with this.  I have a beautiful tank and now have a decent filter to add to it also.  I dont want to have wasted so much money only to fall at the first hurdle, but this is not my house and I have other people to consider too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## spyder (18 Dec 2011)

What does it smell like? 

What cat litter did you use?


----------



## Antipofish (18 Dec 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> What does it smell like?
> 
> What cat litter did you use?



I used the recommended Tesco lightweight one in the white and pink bag that is baked clay. So I am sure I have the right one there.  

The smell ?  I have no way of describing it.  Its kind of stale. Maybe musky ?  I really cant describe it.  Its not rotten eggs.  Could be almost "earthy" ?  But all i have in there since last night is some java fern and a small handful of Pellia and the smell was there before that too.  

Could it be the small piece of wood I have in there ?  Never known wood to smell like it in the past though.


----------



## spyder (18 Dec 2011)

If it's a perfumey fragrance it will be the cat litter and will go soon. You would of noticed it while rinsing though and rinsing will not remove it completely. My hardscape was setup with the same cat litter but was left a week or 2 before planting and flooding. I remember how strong it smelt but it went away after a couple of weeks. If it is the litter it should go in 2-3 weeks. Regular water changes should help it on it's way.

It could be down to the wood. If you can take it out, rinse it and check for any soft rotting area's.

It's funny you should mention "earthy". I find aquariums running with good water quality tend to have a very light "sweet & earthy" whiff to them, nothing that usually offends the nose.


----------



## Antipofish (18 Dec 2011)

spyder said:
			
		

> If it's a perfumey fragrance it will be the cat litter and will go soon. You would of noticed it while rinsing though and rinsing will not remove it completely. My hardscape was setup with the same cat litter but was left a week or 2 before planting and flooding. I remember how strong it smelt but it went away after a couple of weeks. If it is the litter it should go in 2-3 weeks. Regular water changes should help it on it's way.
> *Its not perfumy definitely*
> 
> It could be down to the wood. If you can take it out, rinse it and check for any soft rotting area's.
> ...


----------



## Antipofish (18 Dec 2011)

Right, I took the wood out and smelled it and it reeks of the same pong I had detected in the tank.  I have taken it out and am soaking it in a bucket to see if its actually the wood that smells or whether it had absorbed the smell from the tank.  I will do a big water change in the tank and see if it gets rid of the smell.


----------



## roadmaster (19 Dec 2011)

My money is on the wood, or...old socks under the bed


----------



## Antipofish (19 Dec 2011)

roadmaster said:
			
		

> My money is on the wood, or...old socks under the bed



LOL if it was my old socks, TRUST me I would not be posting on here, I would be in A&E


----------



## Tom (19 Dec 2011)

Does the wood feel soft or spongy? Is there anything growing on it?


----------



## Antipofish (19 Dec 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Does the wood feel soft or spongy? Is there anything growing on it?


no to both


----------



## chilled84 (19 Dec 2011)

Your not alone, was going to start a thread of the same, I just started a cat litter substrate tank useing the same litter and I have the same smell too, its not great at all.


----------



## Antipofish (19 Dec 2011)

Do you have any bogwood in it ? I was hoping that it was not the litter.  In fact the wood smelled and i took it out, drained the tank completely and refilled and it seems to have gone.  Will see tomorrow when it has had time to soak in the substrate a bit more, but at this stage I am hopefull.


----------



## chilled84 (19 Dec 2011)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Do you have any bogwood in it ? I was hoping that it was not the litter.  In fact the wood smelled and i took it out, drained the tank completely and refilled and it seems to have gone.  Will see tomorrow when it has had time to soak in the substrate a bit more, but at this stage I am hopefull.




No Bogwood in my tank.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

WELL I cant bloody believe it !  The smell is back !  Thats wood eliminated, 100% water change and now the damn smell is still there.  GREAT


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

WELL I cant bloody believe it !  The smell is back !  Thats wood eliminated, 100% water change and now the damn smell is still there.  GREAT


----------



## Radik (20 Dec 2011)

Here is what to do but do it carefully.

Buy Potassium Permaganate from Ebay. Use 0.002 grams per liter of water. Mix in to small glass or plastic jar with small amount of water then pour it in to the tank. Aerate well, wait 4 hours. If water turns yellowish brownish in 4 hours or sooner mix another solution and pour it in.
After 4 hours and if water pinkish you can do full water change then use good doze of prime which eliminates residual PP.

What PP do? It is strong oxidizer and commonly used to sanitize tanks + removal of any smell. Coloration to yellow, brown indicates there is lot of organic waste in water.

I suggest you take all plants and livestock just leave substrate in such case you can even triple doze of in one go.
I once cleared my old seachem sand this way which was stinky like hell now it is like fresh new.

And when you do it be carefull as PP will stain everything to brown color.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Dec 2011)

Hi all,
The slightly earthy, "pond water" smell is caused by Cyanobacteria. These may be visible as a smear of "Blue-green" algae, or they may be free living as individuals in the biofilm or surface scum.  

There are a few options for getting rid of BGA, personally I've never had enough of it in an established tank to cause odour issues, but others have, and have used higher flow, higher NO3, Excel, more frequent water changes etc. to treat it.

cheers Darrel


----------



## roadmaster (20 Dec 2011)

Unless this tank was larger than 50 U.S. Gallons (sorry), I would not expend any more effort and would drain the tank ,toss the substrate and begin anew.
What is apparently offensive to you ,may not be for me or other's, but starting fresh on tank smaller than 50 gal,should not be too expensive or labor intensive.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2011)

Hi
Have checked for any leaks....sounds like stagnant water smell.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Have checked for any leaks....sounds like stagnant water smell.
> Or your filter isnt mature enough.
> hoggie


----------



## Alastair (20 Dec 2011)

I can't see why it would be the cat litter that is causing the smell. There's a lot of people on here that use it, myself included and I've never experienced this smell from it 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mature enough for what ? I have nothing in the tank apart from substrate, water, and a java fern


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I can't see why it would be the cat litter that is causing the smell. There's a lot of people on here that use it, myself included and I've never experienced this smell from it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I know Alastair, and you have also said that aquabasis+ should not smell and people have told me they use that too without any smell.  So WTF is causing it !!!??? LOL


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 Dec 2011)

I doubt it would be stagnant water this early. I have a tank sitting in my room which has been there for over a month with just soil and water in.


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> I doubt it would be stagnant water this early. I have a tank sitting in my room which has been there for over a month with just soil and water in.



It cant be stagnant water.  The water currently in the tank has not been in it for more than 24hours lol


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> I doubt it would be stagnant water this early. I have a tank sitting in my room which has been there for over a month with just soil and water in.


Hi
I should have been more specific....meaning is there any damp on the floor....carpet.
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL no but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## clonitza (20 Dec 2011)

You can always run around outside the house naked this time of year, get a cold and voilà your smelly tank issues are gone. 

Mike


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2011)

Hi
I would check for condensation mould on your walls or in your cupboards....behind curtains etc.
This mould gives off a musky smell.
Strange how its only appeared since you set up the aquarium.
hoggie


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 Dec 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Morgan Freeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops, my mistake.


----------



## PeteA (20 Dec 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I would check for condensation mould on your walls or in your cupboards....behind curtains etc.
> This mould gives off a musky smell.
> Strange how its only appeared since you set up the aquarium.
> hoggie



Is your tank open topped and how close to the wall is it - just following on from the above thought that the tank is causing damp in your room...


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2011)

PeteA said:
			
		

> hogan53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Pete
That's what i was trying to get at....although the fellow stated that the smell was in the tank also :? 
If his room doesn't have some sort of air circulation and its a cold room it could cause damp issues.
hoggie


----------



## Skatersav (20 Dec 2011)

It's probably some sort of bacteria breading in there. The pp idea sounds good, so does the tank restart, by I'd probably be inclined just power on with the tank and hope that by adding plants you start to remove whatever the bacteria are feeding on... That's probably bad advice though...


----------



## GHNelson (20 Dec 2011)

I think we need old Sherlock Holmes on the case my dear Watson  
hoggie


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> I would check for condensation mould on your walls or in your cupboards....behind curtains etc.
> This mould gives off a musky smell.
> Strange how its only appeared since you set up the aquarium.
> hoggie



No problems like that thanks


----------



## Antipofish (21 Dec 2011)

RIGHT !
After much deliberation, cogitation, discussion and confusion, consensus is that I have no option but to pull the cat litter out.  I will add a post on my tank journal... http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=18899 to update anyone who is interested in exactly what I will be doing and the results.  Despite other peoples success with cat litter I am sad to say that for one reason or another it has definitely not worked for me


----------



## PeteA (21 Dec 2011)

I suppose that it might be some strange reaction between the cat litter and your soil?  Can't imagine why this would do this.  I did a lot of research on using cat litter before I went for it and the impression I got was that it was normally used on its own, or with another inert substrate.  Put the extracted litter to one side because if it doesn't make any difference then it can go back in!


----------



## Antipofish (21 Dec 2011)

PeteA said:
			
		

> I suppose that it might be some strange reaction between the cat litter and your soil?  Can't imagine why this would do this.  I did a lot of research on using cat litter before I went for it and the impression I got was that it was normally used on its own, or with another inert substrate.  Put the extracted litter to one side because if it doesn't make any difference then it can go back in!



Hi, I am pretty sure Alastair has used AB+ with cat litter.  And I have read others using it in combination.  Being "inert" should mean you can use it in conjunction with anything else and have no contra effect. So yep, its very odd.  Wont be putting it anywhere other than in the bin though because sadly the whole experience has soured my impression of the stuff and I could never happily put it in an aquarium of mine again.  Bit like when I drank too many Pernod and Blackcurrants when I was 17.  Never touched the stuff ever since   

So seriously, I have 1.5 bags of used and 1.5 bags of unused cat litter here if anyone wants them in exchange for one potted plant


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2011)

UPDATE:

OK so I am going to take the cat litter out.  I am also going to take the aquabasis+ out temporarily so that I can fully clean the tank.  It was brand new from the shop so all I did was wipe it round with a damp cloth.  In hindsight I might have needed to give it a proper clean.  What do you all think ?  Was my oversight there likely to contribute ?

That being the case, what is the best way to clean a bare tank ?


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2011)

ADDITIONAL UPDATE:

Having syphoned out the cat litter into a bucket and smelled the bucket with the cat litter in (no water) and the tank with the aquabasis plus, I can now categorically state that the smell was coming from the cat litter !!!!  Its obviously the case that this works for some and not for others.  Perhaps they added something different to my batch, perhaps it reacted oddly with my water and the combo of the AB+, who knows.  I guess we will never know as we/I can hardly write to the manufacturer and ask them to explain why their cat litter did not prove a successful aquarium substrate, LOL.

Anyway I now have a tank with some dirt in the bottom that does not smell.  I intend to keep it and use it.  I am going to remove it to a bucket and clean the tank (I am just going to use warm water unless anyone knows better, but please confirm or suggest the "right" way if I am wrong in this approach).

QUESTION:  Is it ok to leave this AB+ damp in a bucket for a few days, or does it need more water or what ?  

Now I have to decide what alternative substrate to go for......  

Thanks for all of everyones input on this 'saga'.  It has been very much appreciated and probably the only thing that has kept me sane and from melting the tank down to make an ornament ! hehe.  Do please monitor the progress of my tank on my journal.  Your continued interest and input will be very welcome  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=18899&p=194094#p194094


----------



## Gary Nelson (22 Dec 2011)

ADDITIONAL UPDATE:



> Thanks for all of everyones input on this 'saga'.  It has been very much appreciated and probably the only thing that has kept me sane and from melting the tank down to make an ornament ! hehe.



lol, I think we have all felt that way at some point - keep at it and 'May the force be with you' !


----------



## Morgan Freeman (22 Dec 2011)

Maybe a dodgy batch of cat litter? Who knows.

Good luck and don't give up! I've been close to pulling my hair out before.


----------



## Antipofish (22 Dec 2011)

Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> ADDITIONAL UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Maybe a dodgy batch of cat litter? Who knows.
> 
> Good luck and don't give up! I've been close to pulling my hair out before.



Thanks guys. I have decided to start afresh completely. I am going to use aquatic plant compost as per Troi's post recently, with quite probably black fine inert gravel on top.  (Probably   ).  Will be listing the AB+ on the for sale section as George Farmer and a few other guys have stated that the AB+ will be fine in a moist state for a good month or so...


----------

